# Sapphire RX Vega 64 Nitro



## FrozenPie (13. November 2017)

Vega ist nun schon einige Monate auf dem Markt, aber trotzdem sind bisher nur Referenz-Designs verfügbar, wenn auch anfangs eher schlecht bis gar nicht. Als einziges Custom Design hat sich bis dato nur die ASUS Strix aufgetan, welche allerdings jetzt durch die erwähnte Sapphire RX Vega 64 Nitro ergänzt wird 

Besagtes Custom-Design, wird etwas anders aufgebaut sein, als der Kühler, den man von der R9 Fury kennt. Letzterer war noch mit einem 2-Slot Kühler und drei 90 mm Lüftern ausgestattet, während der Kühler der Sapphire RX Vega 64 Nitro ein 2,5-Slot Design mit 2x 95 mm und 1x 85 mm Lüfter sein wird. Ebenfalls abweichend fällt die Stromversorgung aus, welche sich auf ganze 3x 8-Pol PCIe Stecker beläuft, über welche laut Spezifikation bis zu 450 W geschickt werden können, was sich zusammen mit dem PCIe-Slot auf ein Maximum von 525W beläuft. Das PCB beläuft sich Derweil auf die Standardmäßige länge, nutzt also nicht die mögliche Platzersparnis welche durch den HBM ermöglicht wird, wie es noch bei der Fury der Fall war, weshalb es auch unsicher ist ob es sich überhaupt um ein Custom-PCB handelt, was man anhand der Position der Spannungswandler (An den Aussparungen der Backplate erkennbar) bezweifeln darf, abgesehen von der Modifikation der Stromversogung. 

Das Start-Datum der Karte ist allerdings bis Dato noch unbekannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro: Sapphires Custom Design hat drei Mal 8‑Pin-PCIe - ComputerBase


----------



## azzih (13. November 2017)

Hoffe die bringt was zählbares zustande, nicht wie das Asus Ding das nichtmal die OC-Taktraten von der Referenz erreicht.


----------



## Atma (13. November 2017)

3x 8-Pin ... läuft


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. November 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Hoffe die bringt was zählbares zustande, nicht wie das Asus Ding das nichtmal die OC-Taktraten von der Referenz erreicht.



Wo steht denn, dass die Strix einer normalen RX Vega 64 unterliegt? Der Kühler hat wesentlich mehr Luft. 

Zur Nitro: Die dritte Strombuchse finde ich auch eher abschreckend, aber der  Kühler dürfte mächtig was auf dem Kasten haben. Man erinnere sich an die  erste Fury Tri-X.  Möglicherweise treibt Sapphire die ASIC-Power auf 300 Watt, um die LCE  zu attackieren, da braucht's dann jedes bisschen Oberfläche ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## RtZk (13. November 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Hoffe die bringt was zählbares zustande, nicht wie das Asus Ding das nichtmal die OC-Taktraten von der Referenz erreicht.



Das Referenz Design erreicht selbst seine Taktraten so gut wie nie. Das Problem der ASUS ist viel mehr das zu "niedrige" Power Target.


----------



## Frontline25 (13. November 2017)

3x 8 Pin ist ne ansage 
Jetzt kommt nur die frage, war Sapphire einfach Großzügig für Übertakter oder verbraucht die per werks OC wirklich viel?

Solche Konstruktionen sind zwar schön zu sehen, aber dann schreckt sowas doch schon ab. 
.. Mal sehen ob ich bis Navi noch durchhalten kann 

PS: Außer Sapphire benutzt den 3ten Stecker um für bessere Stabilität zu sorgen, dass wäre natürlich toll


----------



## bastian123f (14. November 2017)

Die kommt dann mal nicht in meinen Rechner. 3 x 8 Pin kann ich nicht befeuern. Und die ASUS wird bestimmt ein wenig teurer.
Hoffentlich bringt Gigabyte noch ein Modell. Bin mit meiner Fury sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MD61 (19. Januar 2018)

Ich persönlich würde gern ein Custom Modell von MSI sehen.....allerdings wird das wohl nix....


----------



## usernamepleasehere (19. Januar 2018)

*sabber* für unter 600€ würde ich sowas sofort kaufen, wird aber wohl leider nicht passieren. 
Die 3x8Pin halte ich für realistisch  zumindest wenn ich mit OC anfange, was ich bei der definitiv versuchen würde.


----------



## ASD_588 (19. Januar 2018)

Wenn man 800 steine hat kann man es sich kaufen 

Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 Limited Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RtZk (20. Januar 2018)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Wenn man 800 steine hat kann man es sich kaufen
> 
> Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 Limited Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Und einen Tag später braucht man 940 dafür. 
Mittlerweile glaube ich wirklich, dass Vega nicht mehr produziert wird.
Das hier ist die Einzige verfügbare Vega 64 Karte PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und dafür wollen die gleich 917€


----------



## usernamepleasehere (21. Januar 2018)

Ja, unfassbar schade... Habe vor dem Release so auf die 56er gehofft. Dann kam sie und hatte die Leistung die ich mir versprochen hatte, leider eben mit Staubsauger als Lüfter - wie immer.
Dann halt "mal warten" auf die Customs, erst kam nix  und dann kam die Preiserhöhung weil es scheinbar nur 5 Vegas für ganz Europa gibt  
Hoffentlich gibts was gescheites in der nächsten Generation, für humane Preise...


----------



## Freiheraus (21. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das hier ist die Einzige verfügbare Vega 64 Karte PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und dafür wollen die gleich 917€



Für 559,- gekauft inkl. Sniper Elite 4 und Prey^^ Kann mich allerdings nicht entscheiden ob ich sie behalten oder einen Reichbach machen soll. Übrigens mit dem Erlös aus der Referenz RX Vega 56 gekauft, welche mich 409,- gekostet hat. In Vega I trust


----------



## HardwareFreak (12. Juni 2018)

hmm der preis ist langsam echt gut.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Juni 2018)

Habe damals meine Vega 64 für knapp 600 gekauft + Prey und Sniper Elite 4 sie ein paar Monate  später  für knapp 800 wieder verkauft und mir davon eine GTX1080ti gekauft. Und hatte dann sogar noch Geld übrig.


----------

